# Texas Summer Rally Menu



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok, I'm thinking it's time to discuss FOOD for our July 4th rally.

In the past, we've contributed money and bought meat or someone has donated the meat.

What are your thoughts for this rally? Everyone bring their own meat and share a second dish? Bring enough meat for your own family and some extra to share? Have a food theme and everyone bring something in that particular genre?

Or order meat and collect monies from everyone as in the past?

Please post your thoughts and we'll start a menu on this thread.

I'm so looking forward to seeing y'all again.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Boy Walt looks like you might have some slim pickin's come meal time with this bunch!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Boy Walt looks like you might have some slim pickin's come meal time with this bunch!!


That may be true for THEM, but I'll eat just fine.









I don't know where everyone went!









Mark


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Ok, I'm thinking it's time to discuss FOOD for our July 4th rally.
> 
> In the past, we've contributed money and bought meat or someone has donated the meat.
> 
> ...


Mark,

Our vote is order meat (brisket?) and collect monies from everyone. Then everyone can bring a dish to complete the meal.

Steve


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Mark, 
Judy and I ditto STEVE. Everyone should donate for the meat (whatever everyone decides on) and bring your favorite sidedish. We are trying to think of something different to bring this summer.
Robert


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

We are good either way. Ordering food makes it easier for everyone to socialize.

Do we have a game plan for anything else?

Michelle
"Outback Steve"


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

I have been checking on the original Rally post for something to pop up about the menu when I finally ran across this post!

Here is my question... What day are we planning on eating? Friday or Saturday? Friday is the Fourth so I am sure some people will be venturing off to see fireworks that evening.

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Rally potluck will be Saturday, the 5th. Some of us (I mean me, won't be there until the 4th).

Based on your sugestions thus far (and they are slim indeed) I am assuming we'll order brisket/BBQ again. I found a local place there in Burleson and I'll call them for pricing. I'll get back to you on this thread with the information if that's the general consensus.

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

Another option we have.... I have a large smoker that I could smoke a few briskets, some ribs and some sausage that saturday for dinner that night... It probably wont save us any money but it would be a good variety and fresh off the smoker...

Just an idea... What does everyone think about that?????

Bryan
Happy Camping


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Another option we have.... I have a large smoker that I could smoke a few briskets, some ribs and some sausage that saturday for dinner that night... It probably wont save us any money but it would be a good variety and fresh off the smoker...


Bryan, that sounds like a great idea!!

I'd much rather have something "home cooked" especially if someone else does the home cooking!

If you're agreeable, I vote for that. So, you buy the meat, tell us how much you spent, and we'll divvy it up and reimburse you. Is that how you want to do it? Or would you rather we send you the money ahead of time? You tell us.

You cooking at home, or bringing the smoker to the "ranch" so we can help?

You da man!

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

I would bring the cooker to RV Ranch and cook all day saturday. I actually work that Friday the fourth at the fire station. I will most likely set up the camper thursday and Vanessa and the kids will be there Friday with the camper. 
I will need a solid count of how many people will be there... Adults and kids. According to my count so far it looks like 21 adults and 15 kids. Does this look right????? 
I would have to guess it would be about $6.00 per person for the meat and supplies.... *IS THIS OK WITH EVERYONE????*

Do you know which side of RV Ranch we will be staying at??? I need to get ahold of them and make sure they dont mind me setting up my cooker.

Bryan


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

That all sounds good here. Where are the rest of the rally goers? I am looking forward to this.

Michelle


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bryan,

It's a go as far as I am concerned. Contact Dorothy Wilcox at the ranch. She's the one handling the Outbacker rally and as far as I know, is the only one who knows about us. She'll be able to tell you where we are going to be located.

I'll help you out with the cooking. And I'll collect the monies from everyone that weekend. That's a pretty fair estimate of the number of people who are scheduled to be there.

Reservations:
mswalt - 2 adults - 1 girl (10) and 1 boy (7) = 4
Rob & Judy Outbackers - 2 adults = 2
Tim P. - 2 adults - 1 girl (?) = 3
Ghosty - 2 adults - 1 girl (?) and 1 boy (?) = 4
briansk11 - 2 adults - 1 girl (4?) = 3
Texas Friends - 2 adults - 3 boys (???) = 5
Herkdoctor - 2 adults - 3 girls (???) = 5
collinsfam_tx - 3 adults - 2 girls (5) (5 mo) = 5
Steve McNeil - 2 adults - 1 boy (12) and 1 girl = 4
Outback Steve - 2 adults - 2 boys (15, 13) = 4 
sooner state outbackers - 2 adults - 2 kids = 4 *TOTAL: 43*

Now for the menu:

*Main course*: brisket, ribs, sausages

*Sides*:
OutbackSteve - corn salsa and Tostitos

*Desserts*:

Mark


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Mark-

my suggestion for the menu is that you send us some of those way good stuffed jalepenos since we can't attend. I will be happy to pm you my shipping address . . . . . . . .


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Brad - Micah said she would be happy to cook the stuffed Jalapenos again! Mom said something about "crabbies". They are on the road to Kansas right now but said they would post up about it when they arrive later tonight.

-CC


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Brad - Micah said she would be happy to cook the stuffed Jalapenos again! Mom said something about "crabbies". They are on the road to Kansas right now but said they would post up about it when they arrive later tonight.
> 
> -CC


wish we could be there to "share" some . . . . .

sounds like youz guys are gonna have a good weekend . . . . . .


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

I will make a corn salsa and bring Tostitos to go with it.

Michelle
"Outback Steve"


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

We are in for the brisket,ribs and sausage. We will bring our money to you. My daughter is now planning on attending. That will make 4 for my family. The wife said she will make a carrot cake for dessert. If we need to do something else, please let us know. Our neighbors down the street told us that they made reservations for the rally. They are a family of four. The reservations should under Don Massey. I believe their site name is "sooner state outbackers". I would call and get their "outbackers name, but they are out camping this week.

Steve


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Bryan,

Thank you very much for stepping up to the plate (so to speak)!!! Your plan is perfectly fine with us, just don't short yourself on the costs and round up!!

For a side, my Head Camp Cook (um, May), says you can sign us up for two peach cobbler pies. Also, I'll humbly bring a blender full of my "firehouse salsa" to let the Master try it out ;-)

(did someone say stuffed jalapenos!!?? woo hoo!)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Newest update*:

*Reservations:*
mswalt - 2 adults - 1 girl (10) and 1 boy (7) = 4
Rob & Judy Outbackers - 2 adults = 2
Tim P. - 2 adults - 1 girl (?) = 3
Ghosty - 2 adults - 1 girl (?) and 1 boy (?) = 4
briansk11 - 2 adults - 1 girl (4?) = 3
Texas Friends - 2 adults - 3 boys (???) = 5
Herkdoctor - 2 adults - 3 girls (???) = 5
collinsfam_tx - 3 adults - 2 girls (5) (5 mo) = 5
Steve McNeil - 2 adults - 1 boy (12) and 1 girl = 4
Outback Steve - 2 adults - 2 boys (15, 13) = 4 
sooner state outbackers - 2 adults - 2 kids = 4
*TOTAL: 43*

Now for the *menu*:

*Main course*: brisket, ribs, sausages (slow cooked by Texas Friends)

*Sides*:
corn salsa and Tostitos - Outback Steve 
firehouse salsa - Tim P.
potato casserole -mswalt
corn and green beans - Steve McNeil
stuffed jalapenos - collinsfam_tx
crabbies - collinsfam_tx
baked beans - collinsfam_tx
Broccilli Cheese Casserole - rob & Judy
Texas Cavier - rob & judy

*Desserts*:
carrot cake - Steve McNeil 
peach cobbler - Tim P. 
"THE GREEN STUFF" - rob & judy

I'll update as more information comes in.

Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow mswalt! Meal is sounding ALOT better than it was a few days ago!!
















TTFN
Ember


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

mswalt said:


> *Newest update*:
> 
> *Reservations:*
> mswalt - 2 adults - 1 girl (10) and 1 boy (7) = 4
> ...


Mark,

We will also get a gallon size can of corn and green beans.

Steve


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll look forward to that 'firehouse salsa' Tim, I hear its supposed to be pretty good! and i am not sure I will have any time to make some.

Any help I can get Saturday would be appreciated Mark. And if you wanna collect the money that would be another burden off my shoulder that day... I'll get with you thursday or friday with my reciepts and we can figure up whats due from everyone.

......and any cold beverages that come my way that day would appreciated too!!!!!!!









bryan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bryan,

You got it!

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I double-checked our reservation list with Dorothy at RV ranch. Here's her reply.



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> We are also looking forward to your visit. We have reserved the club house for the day of your choice during your stay. We also have a couple more sites that you can use that I saved for the OUTBACKER. So if you have anymore needing to come in let me know soon


So, it looks like we have a club house for our dinner on Saturday if that's what you guys would like to do. Ill email her on Monday to let her know.

I'll check wtih the Knights and Armstrongs to see if they've cancelled, too.

See y'all soon!

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

I think the club house would be a great idea! it might be nice getting away from the heat to eat...

Bryan


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Guys -- whatever you decide is fine with me -- I'm always more then willing to give up money so i don't have to cook....

Sorry i have been out of the net for a while -- allot of overseas traveling and i get back next thursday -- pick up the trailer -- take it home -- and then head to Fort Worth -- I think we are going to be there the night of the 03rd and leave on the 07th...

whatever you guys want to do about food let me know...

thx

Ghosty


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> whatever you guys want to do about food let me know...


Just have Karen make a side dish or dessert and be ready to chip in some money for the meat. Bryan offered to cook since we couldn't afford for you to burn up another picnic table.









Looking forward to seeing you again.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I replied earlier but it was apparently lost in cyberspace.

Our family count for eating should be 4 not 5, the 4 month old won't be eating any BBQ









I will be bringing the stuffed jalapenos, which Curtis mentioned earlier, and I will bring some baked beans. His Mom, Alyce, is going to bring Crabbies which are a crab and cheese mixture on top of english muffins, baked in the oven and then topped with candied jalapenos. We will be around at least part of the day on Saturday to help with cooking if needed.

Micah


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Ohh I dont know Mark.... 
A flaming picninc table could be just the patriotic theme we need for the Fourth of July weekend!!!!!!!









Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Reservations:
mswalt - 3 adults - 1 girl (10) and 1 boy (7) and 1 girl (3) = 6
Rob & Judy Outbackers - 2 adults = 2
Tim P. - 2 adults - 1 girl (?) = 3
Ghosty - 2 adults - 1 girl (?) and 1 boy (?) = 4
Texas Friends - 2 adults - 3 boys (???) = 5
Herkdoctor - 2 adults - 3 girls (???) = 5
collinsfam_tx - 3 adults - 2 girls (5) (5 mo) = 5
Steve McNeil - 2 adults - 1 boy (12) and 1 girl = 4
Outback Steve - 2 adults - 2 boys (15, 13) = 4 
sooner state outbackers - 2 adults - 2 kids = 4
kbraziel - 2 adullts and 2 kids (15,13) =4 
Ikelers - 2 adults and 2 kids = 4 50 total

TOTAL: 50

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Mark,
I finally decided what to make for the dinner.
I will bring:
Appetiser: Texas Cavier
Sidedish: Broccilli Cheese Casserole
Dessert: "THE GREEN STUFF"

SEE EVERYONE ON THE 4TH OF JULY !

Judy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Newest update:

Reservations:
mswalt - 3 adults - 2 girls and 1 boy = 6
Rob & Judy Outbackers - 2 adults = 2
Tim P. - 2 adults - 1 girl = 3
Ghosty - 2 adults - 1 girl and 1 boy = 4
Texas Friends - 2 adults and 3 boys = 5
Herkdoctor - 2 adults and 3 girls = 5
collinsfam_tx - 3 adults and 2 girls = 5
Steve McNeil - 2 adults - 1 boy and 1 girl = 4
Outback Steve - 2 adults - 2 boys = 4 
sooner state outbackers - 2 adults - 2 kids = 4
kbrazieltx - 2 adults and 2 kids = 4
Ikelers - 2 adults and 2 kids = 4
TOTAL: 50

Now for the menu:

Main course: brisket, ribs, sausages (slow cooked by Texas Friends)

Sides:
corn salsa and Tostitos - Outback Steve 
firehouse salsa - Tim P.
potato casserole -mswalt
corn and green beans - Steve McNeil
stuffed jalapenos - collinsfam_tx
crabbies - collinsfam_tx
baked beans - collinsfam_tx
Broccilli Cheese Casserole - rob & Judy
Texas Cavier - rob & judy

Desserts:
carrot cake - Steve McNeil 
peach cobbler - Tim P. 
"THE GREEN STUFF" - rob & judy

I think this is the latest update. Please let me know if it's not.

Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi all! We'll bring a pasta salad and some type of dessert. As far as a head count for us, there will be 5 (possibly 6 attending) but my girls really don't eat alot of meat. So with that being said, only count 3 of us for the brisket. We changed our reservations to arrive there on the night of the 3rd. Scott gets back into town around 6 Thursday night so I'm expecting to be there there by 9. I believe that we're in site 18 (by the adult pool). If anything changes we'll let you know.

Michelle


----------

